# how do i finish drywall on my stair steps



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

That might not be the right way, it seems the installer figured it will not be very visible and perhaps would be covered.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd need to see a picture---But the stair case should have had a skirt board to butt the drywall to ---or a gap wide enough to slip the drywall along side the steps.

Asking a drywall hanger to cut zigzags onto paper covered gypsum and expecting a tight joint is hoping for more than most can deliver.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike's correct, the stairs should have a skirt board. Often they aren't put in until the basement is finished, which means before the drywall hangers get there, the step treads need to be pulled up and cut back an an inch (each side) to allow the rock to go down behind the treads. After the rock is hung, the treads need to be pulled again, the 3/4" skirt board installed, then the treads are cut to the proper length and re-installed. In new construction when the drywall is hung, there are just temporary treads (2 2"x4"'s per tread usually) that are cut back far enough for the drywall and the skirt board o the trim man doesn't have to pull the treads....


----------

